

Protobuffs in Riak 1.2 - seancribbs
http://basho.com/blog/technical/2012/07/18/Protobuffs-in-Riak-1-2/

======
cpleppert
The question is, why didn't Basho do this from the beginning? I like Riak a
lot, but I don't see why they didn't choose a carefully designed binary
interface from the start. I understand the motivation behind choosing a REST
http interface, but now they have to maintain two essentially feature complete
interface that don't really have much in common.

